# Fridge not getting cold problem



## bevmus (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello, just wanted some advice please regarding the fridge in our CI Carioca think it may be a Dometic? It seems to ignite with the gas and we have left it on for 24 hours with the gas running but it does not seem to be getting cold. It's a bit difficult to judge exactly as it's quite cold now anyway. I have now bought a fridge thermometer so will give it another try tonight but as we are sleeping in here I'm concerned that if it is not working and the gas is running it could be dangerous? 
We have tried running it on the 12v but someone told me that is the least effective of all the 3 connections and again it did not feel fridge cold. We have yet to try it on 240v. The switch does light up when it's on 12 v. Does anyone have any advice? I'm 99% sure it's not getting cold. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

we had this problem after de frosting our fridge/freezer and letting it sit for 4 days, put it back on, on gas and indeed was not cold 24 hours later despite hearing the gas burners working when outside. called a chap out who found the problem to be blocked gas jets, he took the outer covering off and showed me how to dis mantle it for future ref, he blew it through with his air line, problem solved and the burners were a lot noisier than before so just goes to show they wern t firing on all cylinders so to speak !!! new jets were about £38 to buy if you need new ones.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

It won't run on 12v without the engine running. As advised, gas is the most efficient at cooling the fridge. I usually put ours on gas for a short time before 240v when packing to go away - just to give an initial boost (when it's hot).

DavidL


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Had same problem the gas jet was blocked dismantled and blew the jet out worked fine after that with a healthy roar from jet.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Try this company for help


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

A quick way to confirm if the fridge is operating as intended, on any of the 3 available power sources is to remove the ventilation grilles and feel the black coloured coils that are central at the rear of the unit, they should be warm to hot if the unit is working.
Perhaps sounds slightly bizarre to check for heat when looking for the interior to get cold but when the fridge is working as intended and the ambient is coldish it's the easiest way to tell.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

I would suggest trying the fridge on 240v and leave for at least 12 hours, absorption fridges take a long time to cool and the freezer cools first.If this does not work then try switching everything off and leaving for 24 hours and try again.

Take the external covers off and have a smell for ammonia and look for any yellow staining, if either of these present then it will probably mean the cooling unit is leaking which will mean a replacement unit if available.

We recently had this happen to us on a 11 year old Hymer and no replacement cooling unit was available so a new unit was the only solution, at a cost of around £1300. 

Hopefully yours is just a gas jet problem.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Fridge will not work on 12v if batteries are below a certain voltage 
Try turning fridge on with gas and listen if you hear 
igniter firing and the gas lite with a healthy roar then gas is working fine .if your here the igniter 5or 6 clicks and a small pop or no sound of gas lighting the jet is blocked.its always best to get a qualified gas person to look at it.
Have a look on utube there is a video of how to do it.the jet is a tiny brass ferral that fits in the barrel if you do it yourself don't do it on grass this has a habit of falling out.
Have done mine in desperation as it went down on site on grass so I know the dangers.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Just check to see if the "cupboard" that the back of the fridge is in is within the working temperature. Too hot or too cold and the fridge won't work!
We spent a lot of last winter in the North of England and had to not only fit the winter covers over the grills - actually, don't bother to buy them from the shop; just cut a bit of cardboard to fit inside and block the vents - but we also fitted a greenhouse heater to warm things up in the worst conditions.
Can' remember what the working range of pur fridge was but in any case you will want to find out for your fridge!

A cheap thermometer with an external sensor is a wonderful help when messing with fridges. They are so s-l-o-w at cooling down you need to watch for the slightest change - maybe 0.1 degrees in an hour on 230v.

Patrick

Patrick


----------



## bevmus (Nov 10, 2013)

teemyob said:


> Try this company for help


Thanks, we did try calling this company they cannot help us until the 16th December we aim to be in France by then on an extended trip for upto a year we hope. Any other Companies anyone can recommend we are in Yorkshire at the moment. We don't mind travelling to someone to fix it.


----------



## bevmus (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone we will try all the other tips given after we have driven today currently in North York Moors & heading towards Harrogate.


----------



## bevmus (Nov 10, 2013)

Can anyone recommend someone that does motorhome fridge repairs
As we still cannot get our fridge to go cold.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*fridge not getting cold*

hi,

try leisuretech,clitheroe,tel 012000442277, they are now mobile, and came to us in chorlton,maybe 30 miles,so if you could arrange to meet them i,m sure they would try and help, nice company to deal with,not the cheapest,but good service.

mags


----------



## bevmus (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks but I just tried that number its seems it's incorrect?


----------



## bevmus (Nov 10, 2013)

I have found their number now thanks!


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello

Not sure if you have the issue resolved. I recently had an issue with my Dometic Tec Tower Fridge Freezer. It was working fine when we put it into storage but would not chill when we took it back out. 
If you remove the external bottom grill you will see the heat source. This should be hot to the touch, very hot so be careful. If on gas you should also be able to see a flame. Ours was getting hot on all 3 sources but not chilling the fridge. We kept feeling to see if it was getting cold and at times felt it was. Once repaired it was obvious if it's working you will be in.no doubt touching it that's it's chilling. 

Ours turned out to be the cooler had lost its gas. They cannot be recharged and required a complete new cooler. The cost of a cooler for my van was £265. However, that's the cheap part. Fitting was £720. I was fortunate that Dometic stood good due to it just being out of warranty and repaired it free of charge. 

Dometic website has a search page to find your nearest engineer. 

We have bought a new van which has a Thetford fridge, so will be interested to see how it behaves. 

Good luck

Stewart


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Our Dometic performed in the same manner as you have reported. I eventually removed the burner via the lower exterior vent (it is a simple job) and tried to blow the valve through (do not try using a pin etc as the jet is square not round), I couldn't repair it and only managed to get the freezer section to act as a cool box. I eventually took it to an engineer in Portugal and he replaced the burner and jet as it was chock-a-block full of rust. The replacement part is inexpensive (around £50) and easy to do, just take a photograph before you remove anything so you know where to put it when you replace it.


----------

